# what the best mineral supplement??



## BIGHORN26 (May 10, 2011)

Im hoping to put in a few mineral sights on my property and i was hoping you guys could tell me what is the best mineral supplement to get and where to get it? Thanks again.


----------



## PharmD (May 10, 2011)

I Put out the Trophy Rock, and the deer just can't seem to get enough.  Most of my trail cams have 5-7 deer licking the rock at once.  I just put it on a stump and let it be.  Keep in mind they have chewed up the stump trying to get at some of the minerals that got into the wood.


----------



## wildlifepro (May 10, 2011)

Minerals need to be target and species specific and complete when dealing with deer.There are alot of products on the market these days being sold as deer minerals.SALT DOES NOT GROW BONE!! The bio rock is from a mine in Pakistan and trophy rock comes from two locations in Wyoming and Utah.They are over 94% salt and do not offer any real health or nutritional benifits for end users. Its a marketed product and is sold as an attractant.Sure deer will come ald lick them buts thats it, no macro/micro nutrients, no balance,vitamins probiotics,enzymes etc..Not trying to bash something here just like seeing all of us pay for a product thats going to give positive results and work for you and not rip us off.PM me and will be happy to pass on some quality product info to you that will get your herd in the right direction.


----------



## steph30030 (May 10, 2011)

Trying Lucky Buck mineral this year


----------



## wildlifepro (May 11, 2011)

*minerals*



steph30030 said:


> Trying Lucky Buck mineral this year


Hey Stephen , I sent over info you wanted.  Lucky buck is 65% salt Its just an attractant and will not get your deer what they need .Your paying $25.00 for a 20 lb bucket of salt with flavoring and no balance.SALT DOES NOT GROW BONE!!


----------



## Steyr (May 11, 2011)

Have had good luck that someone posted on here that U mix. 50lb Dumor Spring Mineral, 50lb. Mineral Salt, deer pass the trophy rock to paw this site. i mix in wheelbarrow and dump. WPro is this mix beneficial ?


----------



## Lucky Buck Hunting Club (May 11, 2011)

You can go waste your money on those name brand SALT licks, which will do nothing to improve bone, or you can go to your local feed store and buy a bag of complete minerals, dig you a hole, mix the minerals in with the soil in the hole, pour a gallon or so of water and mix it, and put a trail camera over it. That method has put our club from producing bucks in the 80 and 90" range, to producing at least one 120" buck per year, with more than five or six that size on camera.


----------



## Steyr (May 11, 2011)

Called every feed store in area, nobody ever heard of it, who makes it ?  Where did U get it ?


----------



## Core Lokt (May 11, 2011)

A friend of my dad's uses a mineral for sheep and goats, not sure what it's called but it's red/copper colored and a granual. He also feeds Purina deer chow. Been doing it for 6-7 yrs and can really tell a difference in body mass and horn size. He also spreads chicken litter by the truck load around the white oaks and other natural food sources.


----------



## wildlifepro (May 11, 2011)

*RE mineral if this is benifical*



Steyr said:


> Have had good luck that someone posted on here that U mix. 50lb Dumor Spring Mineral, 50lb. Mineral Salt, deer pass the trophy rock to paw this site. i mix in wheelbarrow and dump. WPro is this mix beneficial ?



Its better than nothing, But here is the real deal on whats correct for deer minerals. The biggest thing in deer minerals is the elements have to be in balance with each other as well as be complete. Minerals need to have a good and complete vitamin pack and correct amount in the mix.I do not recomend using synthesized as the do not get into the deers system very fast and are very cheap to put in and only about 50% get metabilised. Use chealated vitamins.The vitamins are needed to help break down the mineral elements as well.Calcium to Phos ratios are very important and thats one of the most important balance ratios that needs to be looked at when making a quality deer mineral. You need a good level of probiotics, and enzymes to help make it a total and complete package.Taste and flavor are important also. So many of these mass marketed products that have jumped on the band wagon in the past 8 years only look at one thing and thats profit return first and and quality is last. These products with high salt content and a minimal amount of trace elements are very cheap to make and offer high profit margins. On the legal term side you can call anything a deer mineral if the deer eats or consumes it and its an element from the earth.Professional deer farms and deer mgrs do not use products like these. Most of them have their own private mix made for them. They do not rely on cattle ruminant tech to help them acheive 200 300 and 400 inch deer. There are a hand full of companies that in the past couple years have gone to a couple of shooting preserves and high fence areas and offer them free product for a year or two in return for using their deer pics to put on their website or bags and give the illusion that there products grew that deer when in reality they owner already had the deer genetics and nutrition programs in place. But for a years worth of free feed or minerals it helps cut their feed cost greatly.
Just putting in a home grown cattle mix will not give you the results your really looking for.Sure deer willl come and eat it. Even though deer and cattle are both ruminants, deer break down and metabolise elements at a different rate than cattle. A deers skeletal sysyem grows continually till he is 3.5 years old.So much of what he intakes goes to the skeletal system first before developeing antlers. Listening to Joe Bob or farmer brown  up the the road tell you all you need to do is put out ice cream salt and some redtrace minerals mixed together and you have the greatest deer mineral is not right and can sometimes have you wasting money.Like I said before SALT DOES NOT GROW BONE!! Sure a deer will come and eat it and you sometimes see a better deer here and there but for a true and quality DEER mineral it needs all that I have stated above. You need to look at TDN rates, energy levels,will it help with milk and lactation production, at least 13 mineral elements in balance, Vitamins A,B1 B2 B3 B5 B6 BP B12, D3 C, E AND K in correct amounts for deer.Folic acid, enzymes,lipase,pectinase,protease,amylase,cellulase,aspergillus, bacillus etc.. and salt at no more than 24%max  20 %to 21 % is fine.I hope this helps out, Hey thanks I just emailed you the info you wanted also.


----------



## Lucky Buck Hunting Club (May 11, 2011)

Wildlifepro sounds like you have a great ration on your hands there...what I was eluding to earlier is just a 25 lb of complete minerals, its not a name brand to whoever asked what it was called. They may also be called redtrace minerals based on who you talk to.


----------



## wildlifepro (May 11, 2011)

*RE mixture*



Lucky Buck Hunting Club said:


> Wildlifepro sounds like you have a great ration on your hands there...what I was eluding to earlier is just a 25 lb of complete minerals, its not a name brand to whoever asked what it was called. They may also be called redtrace minerals based on who you talk to.



Hey LBHC , Thanks bud, I have been in deer health and nutrition for a while now. I also have a background in nutritional bio chemistry. I have a real top level product that is species specific for deer and elk only.  Yea its all good I know sometimes a place will call a product a complete mineral or the common term used depending on what part of the country your in is the red trace minerals.Or sometimes they say a brand like black cow etc.. PM me with your email and I will be glad to share some data with you on minerals.


----------



## JL242 (May 11, 2011)

I use Di Cal and trace mineral salt.  Di Cal is calcium and phosphorus.  The trace mineral salt brings em in the calcium makes antlers grow.  I have to special order it from the feed store, but it is very inexpensive.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (May 12, 2011)

wildlifepro said:


> Hey LBHC , Thanks bud, I have been in deer health and nutrition for a while now. I also have a background in nutritional bio chemistry. I have a real top level product that is species specific for deer and elk only.  Yea its all good I know sometimes a place will call a product a complete mineral or the common term used depending on what part of the country your in is the red trace minerals.Or sometimes they say a brand like black cow etc.. PM me with your email and I will be glad to share some data with you on minerals.



Can you furnish some info on what your product costs?
PM if you prefer. Thxs


----------



## wildlifepro (May 12, 2011)

*Re mineral info*

Sure,I will pm you some info.Thanks.


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 12, 2011)

What about biotin? Feed it to the horses for their feet. Makes the hooves, mane and tail grow like wildfire!


----------



## wildlifepro (May 12, 2011)

I have Biotin (B 9 )in our mineral mix.


----------



## bowandgun (May 13, 2011)

We use a complete mineral from Tractor Supply that is used for cattle production.  It costs about 15.00 for a 50 lb bag.  We then mix in dry molasses with it and the deer really like it.  Seems like our bucks have bigger antlers and keeps more deer around.  I also think it helps keep the ticks off.  This bow season I shot a nice 8 point and he did not have a single tick on him.  No science just experience.


----------



## bowtie (May 13, 2011)

wildlifepro....i would like some info also...ifs it not to much to ask....thanks


----------



## wildlifepro (May 13, 2011)

*re mineral info.*



bowtie said:


> wildlifepro....i would like some info also...ifs it not to much to ask....thanks


Sure Brother,Be glad to. PM me your email and I will send you some information.Thanks.


----------



## old florida gator (May 14, 2011)

what is wrong with  record rack deer mineral, 0r 30-06 from whitetail institute.  beware deer are not cattle using cattle mineral can be harmful.


----------



## wildlifepro (May 14, 2011)

Hang tight for a few ,Gotta appt this morning,but will share with you the truth of what's in those two products an show you why they are not correct for deer.White Tail institute product, don't get me started!! I will post true and acurate data for you to see  Gator.Have a blessed morning all.


----------



## wildlifepro (May 15, 2011)

Ok old Florida Gator here is an answer to your question. Lets start with whats in the mix from these companies. First W I Its basically a bag of salt with minute amounts of elements to say its in the mix. Now for whats in the mix? Here you go.
First up is
Salt 42% SALT DOES NOT GROW BONE!!
calcium      15%
Phosporus 4%
These two are way out of balance and one of the most important
Mag.82% only half of whats needed for deer in a mix
Potassium.22 and only1/4 of whats needed for deer in mix
Sulfer None
Iron    None
Copper 140ppm (1/4 of whats needed)
Copper 600 ppm This is ok
Manganese 250 ppm(only 1/4 of whats needed)
Zinc 1,400ppm (again 1/4 of whats needed) 
Cobalt 5ppm needs to be closer to 60 ppm( not enough)
Selenium 9ppm, This is ok.
Iodine 6.5ppm ( not enough needs to be closer to 60ppm)

Now lets look at Vitamins
D3 50,000 iu lb Good
K 50,000 iu lb( way short and not enough at all.Need to be at least 120,000 iu lb, And note that vitamins in mix are synthesized and not chelated and on average only about 50% of synthesized vitamins get metabolised and into a deers system.
C none 
B1 none 
B2 none
B3 none
B5 none
B6 none
B9 none(Biotin)
B12 none
Folic acid none
Choline none
C.Protein none
C. Fat none
CFUs per lb none
Enzymes none
Lipase none
Pectinase none
Protease none
Amylase none
Cellulase none
Aspergillus none
Bacillus none
Lac Bacillus none, you need at laste 2 of three strains . 
Now you can see whats really in there. Basically a bag of salt with just enough of a few products to put it on the bag.Its all marketing these days with so many of these companies see this, and make 300 to sometimes 400% profit margins with their marketing stratagies.
As for RR, the mineral mix is  fair but a few item elements are a little low but they do not have a vitamin package or any of the other needed products that  have mentioned above. Their D 3 is 40,000 iu lb and K is 85,00 iu lb and is about 40 % shy of the needed amount and they are synthesized. I want to thank those requesting good info on here and some have asked where we get our data from. We do inhouse testing and some at NC State but I send off samples to the top food and products testing facility in the US each year, Midwest Labs. Anyone that is serious about their deer health and nutrient needs shoud do this at least once a year with products especially when it comes to feeds and do this once every six months.You will be suprised at what you can see in changes in your feeds due to increased cost to manufacture when in a recession. Hope this has been helpfull.And once again this is not product bashing but realistically shows  product info and whats in a product and whats really needed for true whitetail health and nutrition and help you make a better formed buying decision.


----------



## bowtie (May 16, 2011)

i talked with wildlifepro for a while yesaterday....this man knows his stuff...a real asset to the deer community....i'm making a order for him now....hey wildlifepro...your address never came through yesterday.....


----------



## wildlifepro (May 16, 2011)

Hey Bowtie,Just resent it to your GON mail ,Don't know why your Yahoo add did not get through ,but I just sent it to you again.Thanks and also really enjoyed your knowledge on building home made trail cams.That was really cool .Thanks brother.


----------



## bowtie (May 16, 2011)

wildlifepro said:


> Hey Bowtie,Just resent it to your GON mail ,Don't know why your Yahoo add did not get through ,but I just sent it to you again.Thanks and also really enjoyed your knowledge on building home made trail cans.That was really cool .Thanks brother.



let me know when you want to build one....i will walk you through it.....


----------



## Mar Vo (May 18, 2011)

*In response to your comments about Lucky Buck...*



wildlifepro said:


> Hey Stephen , I sent over info you wanted.  Lucky buck is 65% salt Its just an attractant and will not get your deer what they need .Your paying $25.00 for a 20 lb bucket of salt with flavoring and no balance.SALT DOES NOT GROW BONE!!



LUCKY BUCK MINERAL SALT LEVELS

IS SALT BAD?
Can you name more than one animal species on earth that has health problems related to excess salt? If there is one, other than humans, I have never heard of it. The reason WE have a problem is because we mix it with our soft drinks and cover the taste with high fructose corn syrup. Then we add it to every other thing we eat like fries, chips, pop corn, steak, chicken, etc. If we did not add salt to any of our food and just had a bowl on the table and took a few licks out of it when our bodies craved it, we would not over eat salt either. We would consume the correct amount for our bodies needs.

DOES SALT GROW ANTLERS??

As my competitors are quick to point out, salt does not directly improve antler size. However it is the best way to get the things that do influence antler growth in to the deer. It is the mode of transportation I use to get extra calcium and key trace minerals into the deer at the right rates and the right time for improving antler growth.

WHY DOES LUCKY BUCK MINERAL HAVE TWO THIRDS SALT?

As a nutritionist I can not begin to formulate an aggressive nutritional program unless I know consumption levels. I have ask many of my competitors how much of their mineral they expect the deer to eat. I have yet to get a single response that makes any sense! Usually they think for a minute and come up with an answer like the more the better! WRONG ANSWER! If I am paying $35 per bag for this mineral it is really the wrong answer; and if I were the nutritionist that was trying to formulate it, that's not a good answer either. For example, if it is only possible for a deer to healthily eat 5 oz of an ingredient, I have to formulate Lucky Buck for this level other wise it could be harmful to the deer. Selenium is one example. It is toxic if you feed to much. Most minerals are formulated for a very high consumption rate which means they have very low concentrations of some of the key ingredients like selenium. When most of the deer do not consume these levels the effectiveness is minimal!

Lucky Buck Mineral has a very small variability in consumption because of its salt level. The deer are aggressively drawn to it, but then can not over eat on it. For a deer to eat 5 oz of Lucky Buck mineral per day would be like you eating a whole bowl of salt that I offered you right now! You would not eat it or if you were foolish enough to try, you would not come back and eat it again tomorrow.

I believe I can accurately tell how many deer are on your property if you tell me how many pounds of Lucky Buck you fed in a year--as long as they never run out and it is their only salt source. It is this kind of control over intake and aggressive levels of other minerals that makes Lucky Buck Mineral the most effective deer mineral on the market. Just give it a try, if you can't tell the difference in antler size, I will give you your money back!

See more at www.lucky-buck.com or http://www.facebook.com/MarvoMineral


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 18, 2011)

Mar Vo said:


> LUCKY BUCK MINERAL SALT LEVELS
> 
> IS SALT BAD?
> Can you name more than one animal species on earth that has health problems related to excess salt? If there is one, other than humans, I have never heard of it. The reason WE have a problem is because we mix it with our soft drinks and cover the taste with high fructose corn syrup. Then we add it to every other thing we eat like fries, chips, pop corn, steak, chicken, etc. If we did not add salt to any of our food and just had a bowl on the table and took a few licks out of it when our bodies craved it, we would not over eat salt either. We would consume the correct amount for our bodies needs.
> ...



Could you list your ingredients?


----------



## Mar Vo (May 18, 2011)

Guaranteed Analysis of Lucky Buck Mineral

Calcium minimum 12.5%
Calcium max 13.5%
Salt min 64%
Salt max 65%
Iodine min 46ppm
Selenium min 59ppm

Ingredients: Salt, Calcium Carbonate, Sodium Selenite, Zinc Oxide, Manganous Oxide, Ferrous Carbonate, Iron Oxide, Copper Oxide, Cobalt Carbonate, Calcium Ionate, Natural and Artificial Flavors, Soybean Oil.

You will notice we have higher levels of selenium and other key ingredients that our competitors are unable to replicate. Our competitors boast high consumption rates, which means more money out of your pocket. Lucky Buck limits the amount consumed per deer (read our previous post), but packs aggressive levels of trace minerals that improve the health of the deer--as well as antler size. We also do not include any grains (fillers) or vitamins as both spoil when mineral is placed in the woods.


----------



## wildlifepro (May 22, 2011)

Hey Guys,Been busy this past week and will update everyone on your request this afternoon on what correct for deer minerals and cervid (deer) health products designed for their species and not relying on bovine tech.


----------



## wildlifepro (May 22, 2011)

Ok guys alot of you have asked about the product comparison spread sheet we have .I will do a side by side comparison of our products vs 3 others and it will show you the difference in whats correct, balanced and needed amounts for free range whitetails.But first I want to give you a little info on cervid(deer) nutrient data and some of what it take to determine a nutrient make up for different animals. Our data is based on deer nutrition and not bovine(cattle) or goat equirements to take a shot at formulating a feed or mineral for deer.First you must understand anatomy, and how digestive physilogy works between different species, Cattle, Sheep Goats, Deer,New World Camelids(lamas camels etc..)
Next is feed intake and ingestion
Proteins
Energy
Vitamins
EFA (Essential Fatty Acids)
EAA(essential Amino acids) and composition (such as grams of amino acid per every 100 grams of protein)of mixed microbial protein for analysis through tissue,milk,and hair etc...
Minerals and their functions
Forage and plants and how the affect nutrient avalability.
Nutrient sources and feeding
Water Requirements 
Digestable Nitrogen intake and Urea synthesis
Copper absorbtion based on sulfer and molybdenum rates in their diets
Both positive and negative effects of plant secondary metabolites after eating.
So you see folks there is a lot more to this to bring a true species specific product that is complete and balanced than running out to the feed store and pouring out ice cream salt and trace minerals.

All of these are needed to understand and develope a species specific mineral for the animal your trying to feed it to. You listen to the old school biologist and here them say there is no real proof that minerals influence growth.Wrong!!They are not nutritionist either!! If it was not true why do some of the top deer farms and dairy cattle facalities use them for added health and growth and milk production in their stock with proven results.Outside myself you can refer to some of the pros like Jim Huston at Texas A&M, David Pugh from Ft Dodge animal health in Alabama,or Author Goetch from langston University in Oklahoma.These are cervid and small animal nutrient specialist and know whats what in the areas of cervid health and nutrition and like I tell you there is a difference in metabolising and ingestion rates between cattle and deer.Dont get caught up in the farmer brown syndrome either!!Over the years we have been able to determine on an average how much a deer needs of different elements and consumption rates are pretty well and put them together to develope a complete mineral source that has the elements and vitamins in balance with each other.This is for both free range and captive as their reqirements are a little different but not to much.Ok enough of the tech talk and to answer some or your questions.I have sent some of you the spread sheet that outlines 17 company products and their ingredients and balances or lack of compares to River Oaks Wildlife MonsterRax Deer Minerals.I will show you here as best I can a comparison of top end, a mid range and a couple lesser ingredient  products.Remember this is to help you make an informed decision when reviewing a  product and get what you need and pay for. Sure mixing in some cattle minerals is better than nothing at all better but we are talking about true deer health and nutrition here.  I know this is alot to take in so here we go and hope the scale turns our correct when I try and post this!!
River Oaks Wildlife MonsterRax Deer Minerals 
Purina Antler Max
Biologic Full potential
Lucky Buck 
? denotes that its not in the product or listed
* denotes trace amunts
I will abreviate the above companies to save space in making the chart below

                     ROWMR                      Pur                Bio                       LB
Calcium        16.61%                      10%             19.60%               13%
Phos             9.02%                        5%                9.80%                 0
Salt               21.75%                      10%             67%                     65%
Sodium         11%                           ?                    ?                            ?
Magnesium  1.35%                        1.00%          0                            ?
Potassium    2%                              ?                   .65%                     ?
Sulfer           0.25 min                      ?                    ?                            ?
Iron              2025 ppm                   2,500 ppm    ?                            *
Copper          678  ppm                    500 ppm      40 ppm                 *
Manganese  1306 ppm                    ?                    ?                           *
Zinc               4490 ppm                   1500 ppm      ?                          * 
Cobalt           69 ppm                        ?                     ?                           *
Selenium       11 ppm                        ?                     ?                         59Oidine            65 ppm                       .0017ppm     .6ppm                 46

Vitamin A      164,626 ppm              100,000ppm 520,000              ?
D3                  47,542IU lb                25,000 IU lb  110,000IUlb       ?
E                     131.5 IU lb                        ?                   ?                      ?
C                     Yes                                     ?                   ?                      ?
K                     Yes                                     ?                   ?                      ?
B-1                  Yes                                    ?                   ?                      ?
B2                    Yes                                    ?                   ?                      ?
B-3                  Yes                                     ?                   ?                     ?
B-5                  Yes                                     ?                   ?                     ?
B-6                   Yes                                    ?                   ?                     ?
Folic acid          Yes                                   ?                    ?                     ?
B-9(Biotin)     Yes                                     ?                   ?                     ?
B-12                 Yes                                    ?                   ?                     ?
Choline             Yes                                    ?                   ?                      ?
C Protein         Yes                                     ?                   ?                      ?
Cr. Fat              1%                                     ?                   ?                      ?
CFU per lb       256 million                          ?                  ?                      ?
Enzyme             Yes                                    ?                   ?                      ?
Lipase                Yes                                    ?                   ?                      ?
Pectinase          Yes                                     ?                  ?                       ?
Protease           Yes                                    ?                   ?                       ?
Amylase             Yes                                    ?                   ?                       ?
Cellulase            Yes                                    ?                   ?                       ?
Aspergillus         Yes                                    ?                   ?                       ?
Bacillus 2            Yes                                    ?                   ?                      ?
Lac.Bacillus 2     Yes                                    ?                   ?                      ?
Sac.Cer.              Yes                                    ?                   ?                      ?
Pro Bacter          Yes                                    ?                   ?                      ?
Flavoring           Berry blend                      Yes                ?                   apple

Are chelated vitamins used
                             Yes                                     No               No                No
ROWMR also contains an antiparisitic to remove intestinal parasites and liver flukes from the intestinal tract and does a great job at helping to keep ticks of deer.

Ok there you have it guys, True hard core data and you can see for yourself whats better for your deer and see alot of the missing elements that are needed to be a great deer mineral and note that LB has no Phosporus as this is needed to aid and balance Calcium and Pur is way to low in Cal and Phos for their mix.Will The first product outperform the others, Yes.Will it provide better energy levels,better milk production in does Yes. Will it help grow healthier deer ,Yes.You can also see lack of balance between alot of these products Pur Bio and LB and alot of needed missing elements.Vitamins are a needed source and aid in helping to metabolise mineral elements as well. So you be the final judge.Thanks all and hope this helps out and answers alot of your questions.PM me if you need any help with any of the scale I just looked and it did not come out as I printed it in the subject box but its close. Thanks and have a blessed evening all.


----------



## Swamprat (May 22, 2011)

Not sure if wildlifepro is like lots of other salesmen out there but he seems to know his stuff and has some posted some pretty good info that we all can use.

Thanks for taking the time to explain things we (or at least my simple mind) can understand.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (May 22, 2011)

Surely you know what your talking about. Here is my 2 cents I don't understand any of that and nor do I care to. I am a deer hunter not a deer farmer these animals have done quite well on there on with out all this messing with them. I do agree it helps and is much better. I'm not in a competition with the tv shows to grow a world record deer. I surely am not in the money making business of using our great sport to turn it into this pro sport look out how they look now let's just leave it alone and hunt and enjoy what mother nature provides us ..


----------



## wildlifepro (May 22, 2011)

Hey  Swamprat, Thanks for the kind words, You know I never really thought of my self as a salesman LOL... But I dont think you will find to many people that have the passion I have for the deer health and nutrition as I do. I really believe in education and helping good people out  and getting them on the right path when it comes to land mgt, health, etc...If I can help you out anytime just ask.And again thanks for the kind words.  Ps, always love seeing your Avatar to,Pretty cool!!


----------



## Swamprat (May 22, 2011)

wlp...no problem and I did have to bring her back due to popular demand.

bhearn....I understand and agree with what you are saying as well. I guess if folks want to spend money to improve their deer herd they might as well do it right and spend the money on the right stuff.

I just enjoy the hunting aspect but in Florida I did feed the deer a 50/50 mix of deer chow and corn. Did it help...I tend to think so in the overall health and weight gain. The antlers did see some improvement but due to less than ideal soil conditions the gains from the feed were balanced out by the less than nutritious browse in our area.


----------



## wildlifepro (May 22, 2011)

bhearn92574 said:


> Surely you know what your talking about. Here is my 2 cents I don't understand any of that and nor do I care to. I am a deer hunter not a deer farmer these animals have done quite well on there on with out all this messing with them. I do agree it helps and is much better. I'm not in a competition with the tv shows to grow a world record deer. I surely am not in the money making business of using our great sport to turn it into this pro sport look out how they look now let's just leave it alone and hunt and enjoy what mother nature provides us ..


?? If you dont understand it or dont care to why put your 2cents in?I do not do this for a sport or to grow deer for big buck contest for shows! I grew up in the outdoors and had the privlage of learning from a young age from my father about good hunting ethics, taking care of the land and dont fault me for getting an education and taking a love of the outdoors and doing something with it and helping others along the way to be better stewards of their land.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (May 22, 2011)

My 2 cents is just like everyone else and oPinion from what they have learn or tried fact or fiction .let's not turn this into a debate about who can do what so there is no need to confront me because I dont agree or not on  your band wagon I didn't bash you nor will I. you have a vast knowledge of what your talking about. My point I am making is all these hunting shows and so called deer farmers and huh fencing and all this trying to turn hunting into this money driven Industry and I know that's how life is if your doing all his for the sole reason to HELP people and for the love of the sport then well be it. But if your doing this to push or promote your product and how much better it is than someone else then I dont agree.. You carry on with your class professor


----------



## wildlifepro (May 22, 2011)

I am not going to turn this ito a debate either as I do not have time for it and neither do you.I do not agree with the high fence hunting either.Its not even hunting. If you have to shoot a deer in a pen your not a hunter your just a trigger puller. Yes I do field host on a couple shows but we only do fair chase and do not hunt over feeders or bait piles or ever in a pen.And agree there is alot of hunting shows that are just plain bad and send the wrong message to people. It does disgust me when you see some of these guys shooting in pen and try to make it look like a free range hunt.I have seen them take the tags out of the ears before the camera takes hero photos.Its sad and I see more of it every couple of years.In my line of business which is wildlife mgt and consulting part of my job IS to seperate fact from fiction and help the end user achieve his goals of building his hunting property via native forage improvement,food plots, health and nutrition requirements etc.. with out alot of wasted time and money.If you get the amount of emails I recieve each week from good people asking for help or tell them whats good or bad for their property or products you would want to try and help as much as yor time allowed also. I hope this is enough said on the matter and we all move forward in good faith.


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 23, 2011)

wildlifepro said:


> Ok guys alot of you have asked about the product comparison spread sheet we have .I will do a side by side comparison of our products vs 3 others and it will show you the difference in whats correct, balanced and needed amounts for free range whitetails.But first I want to give you a little info on cervid(deer) nutrient data and some of what it take to determine a nutrient make up for different animals. Our data is based on deer nutrition and not bovine(cattle) or goat equirements to take a shot at formulating a feed or mineral for deer.First you must understand anatomy, and how digestive physilogy works between different species, Cattle, Sheep Goats, Deer,New World Camelids(lamas camels etc..)
> Next is feed intake and ingestion
> Proteins
> Energy
> ...



Thanx wp,great info! Pm sent!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (May 23, 2011)

shakey gizzard said:


> I asked for the information! As far as "pushing or promoting," i belieThat would be a negativeve you've done your share with your homebrew cameras.Just 2 more cents!


that would be a negative !! It is my opinion about my home-brews  just like everyone else's you surely dont Have to reply Or look at then for that matter it's hobby not a business pal! everybody has an opinion you don't have to like it!!! I never bashed the Man or his product . Get your facts straight ..


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 23, 2011)

bhearn92574 said:


> that would be a negative !! It is my opinion about my home-brews  just like everyone else's you surely dont Have to reply Or look at then for that matter it's hobby not a business pal! everybody has an opinion you don't have to like it!!! I never bashed the Man or his product . Get your facts straight ..



Pm sent!


----------



## BIGHORN26 (May 24, 2011)

Bhearn92574........... if you dont have relative information about minerals please find another thread to intrude on and fuss about.........thanks.!! If it doesnt have anything to do with minerals then dont post it!!


----------



## florida boy (May 24, 2011)

As far as an attractant I have the best luck with the " trophy rock " . In my area they get most of what they need out of the hundreds of acres of peanuts and soybeans in nearby fields ....


----------



## jimjr (May 24, 2011)

Spammers seem to always make things turn ugly when they're butting heads with either other spammers or folks who have an opinion that doesn't agree with theirs. Continue on, Im making more popcorn.


----------



## bowtie (May 24, 2011)

I too liked the info....I pm'ed wlp...he sent me a pile of info....then we talked in depth on the phone for close to 2 hours...not about his product...just like old friends....I left with better knowledge on deer nutrition ...and he left with knowledge on homebrews....I think we are both still. Confused....lol...I really appreciate the time wlp took out of his schedule on a Sunday to help me with my deer needs...thanks again wlp....I will be talking to you this week....just my two cents....


----------



## steph30030 (May 24, 2011)

I too enjoyed all the Info from WLP


----------



## Killdee (May 24, 2011)

Sounds like WLP is knowledgeable  re deer and I assume he has some schooling in biology to gain this knowledge. I would be interested in seeing some studies re mineral supplements making any improvements in antler size. I research this every year and always read post after post on other sites like QDMA and others, from biologists and other qualified experts on this subject and from everything I have read on earlier study's, mineral supplements dont do much if anything to grow antlers. If there is new info to actually prove this I would love to see it. Its hard to prove on a deer farm when there's tons of high quality food plots, supplemental feeding and genetics being manipulated by artificial insemination and such stuff. I still find it very hard to believe that a few licks on a property are going to make an improvement in antler growth alone. I do realize that all deer may benefit from a balanced mineral supplement, and that's good, I'm all in favor of improving their overall health. I personally feel that most of the people who think they are getting gains from 1mineral product or another are actually seeing the results of their food plots, habitat improvements and passing up smaller deer rather than a bag of antler magic. Feel free to post or pm any info that will sway my opinion.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (May 24, 2011)

very well said kildee. also you can pour all the protein and minerals you choose if a deer's genetics is 100 inches thats all he is gonna be period i do like the info as well always willing to learn


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (May 24, 2011)

BIGHORN26 said:


> Bhearn92574........... if you dont have relative information about minerals please find another thread to intrude on and fuss about.........thanks.!! If it doesnt have anything to do with minerals then dont post it!!


might as wll remove most of the thread then


----------



## wildlifepro (May 26, 2011)

*RE deer mineral making a difference*



Killdee said:


> Sounds like WLP is knowledgeable  re deer and I assume he has some schooling in biology to gain this knowledge. I would be interested in seeing some studies re mineral supplements making any improvements in antler size. I research this every year and always read post after post on other sites like QDMA and others, from biologists and other qualified experts on this subject and from everything I have read on earlier study's, mineral supplements dont do much if anything to grow antlers. If there is new info to actually prove this I would love to see it. Its hard to prove on a deer farm when there's tons of high quality food plots, supplemental feeding and genetics being manipulated by artificial insemination and such stuff. I still find it very hard to believe that a few licks on a property are going to make an improvement in antler growth alone. I do realize that all deer may benefit from a balanced mineral supplement, and that's good, I'm all in favor of improving their overall health. I personally feel that most of the people who think they are getting gains from 1mineral product or another are actually seeing the results of their food plots, habitat improvements and passing up smaller deer rather than a bag of antler magic. Feel free to post or pm any info that will sway my opinion.



Hey Killdee, Thanks for taking the time to read the info on here. Are minerals the single most product that grows antlers, not really. A true management program on a property is like a puzzle and you have to know where to put all the peices together before you start seeing a great picture! Minerals are a structured part of a good mgt program in conjunction with good quality food plots, native habitat developement,feeds, water, bedding ,cover, balance of buck to doe ratios, predator removal etc...As I stated in some of these forums its the TYPE, QUALITY and most important BALANCE BETWEEN ELEMENTS AND VITAMINS THAT CAN MAKE A DIFFERENCE There is a big difference between most all of the mineral products sold over the counter are sold as attractants and very few that are directed towards health and nutrition.Attractants offer high profit returns and are relativly cheap to make.A species specific total health and nutrient mix takes alot more and does not offer as high a profit return but it offers the end user what he is looking for in both health and nutrition and attraction. You sound open to reason and suggestion and I enjoy reading some of your post on here each week and have seen posted info from sometimes QDM guys on their findings related to minerals and their take on them.How many of them understand cervid digestive phyisology or think outside the box?? Next time I am in your area doing a health and nutrition semminar, hunters night out or speaking at a show I will personally invite you to sit down with me and will be happy to show you what works and whats hype! I will probably be at the GON show later this year and would love to sit down over a cold glass of sweet tea and spend some time with you. Bhearn the invite includes you also if your willing to learn, I am happy to help out and hope we can all become good friends along the way.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (May 27, 2011)

wildlifepro said:


> Hey Killdee, Thanks for taking the time to read the info on here. Are minerals the single most product that grows antlers, not really. A true management program on a property is like a puzzle and you have to know where to put all the peices together before you start seeing a great picture! Minerals are a structured part of a good mgt program in conjunction with good quality food plots, native habitat developement,feeds, water, bedding ,cover, balance of buck to doe ratios, predator removal etc...As I stated in some of these forums its the TYPE, QUALITY and most important BALANCE BETWEEN ELEMENTS AND VITAMINS THAT CAN MAKE A DIFFERENCE There is a big difference between most all of the mineral products sold over the counter are sold as attractants and very few that are directed towards health and nutrition.Attractants offer high profit returns and are relativly cheap to make.A species specific total health and nutrient mix takes alot more and does not offer as high a profit return but it offers the end user what he is looking for in both health and nutrition and attraction. You sound open to reason and suggestion and I enjoy reading some of your post on here each week and have seen posted info from sometimes QDM guys on their findings related to minerals and their take on them.How many of them understand cervid digestive phyisology or think outside the box?? Next time I am in your area doing a health and nutrition semminar, hunters night out or speaking at a show I will personally invite you to sit down with me and will be happy to show you what works and whats hype! I will probably be at the GON show later this year and would love to sit down over a cold glass of sweet tea and spend some time with you. Bhearn the invite includes you also if your willing to learn, I am happy to help out and hope we can all become good friends along the way.


 very well said wildlife pro i am a true hardcore deer hunter dont get me wrong i like to give the heard food plots etc but as you stated it helps but you really need the whole package and have all the right elements in place for it be 100 percent efffective. thank you for the invite i just may take you up on that


----------



## wildlifepro (May 27, 2011)

Rock on brother,I will pm you when I got something going on again in the neighborhood.Have a great weekend .


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (May 27, 2011)

you have  a great safe weekend also thanks


----------



## zach puckett (May 28, 2011)

i use the dumor spring mineral block has all the nutrients for the bucks to grow antlers the too main things you need are phospurous and calcium with less than 25% salt.


----------



## goods in the woods (May 28, 2011)

WLP. Anything that can cut down on a very costly and time consuming learning curve is appreciated. Please PM


----------



## wildlifepro (May 28, 2011)

*Rw learning curve*



goods in the woods said:


> WLP. Anything that can cut down on a very costly and time consuming learning curve is appreciated. Please PM



I know that learning curve can be sometimes like a turn at taladagga speedway. Sure bud .No problem. Message sent to you.


----------



## Redbug (May 29, 2011)

I have looked around here and you just can't find Di Cal. I am going to do like Steyr does. Good find Steyr! Tractor Supply has Dumor and Producers Pride mineral mixes in 50 lb bags. The Producers Pride Range Mix has 14% CA, 6% PH, 23% salt, plus other minerals for $20 a bag. The General Purpose Mineral Mix goes for $18 a bag and has 14% CA, 4% PH, and 25% salt...2% less PH than the Range Mix.

I think a bag of Producers Pride Range Mix and a bag of salt mixed together will do just fine...like Steyr suggested. 

In the past I had always just buried a 50 lb salt block. Putting the block on the ground is no good. You need to bury it since the salt will stay in the area of the hole and not run off across the surface in rain. And...if you have hogs, they will roll your block off to parts unknown...

But after these conversations, I will give the mineral mixes a try. It looks like good science.

Also...Interesting conservations on the QDMA site too about minerals. Here's an informative one, price wise...
http://www.qdma.com/forums/showthread.php?t=35210

The Devil's in the details...


----------



## Killdee (May 29, 2011)

wildlifepro said:


> Hey Killdee, Thanks for taking the time to read the info on here. Are minerals the single most product that grows antlers, not really. A true management program on a property is like a puzzle and you have to know where to put all the peices together before you start seeing a great picture! Minerals are a structured part of a good mgt program in conjunction with good quality food plots, native habitat developement,feeds, water, bedding ,cover, balance of buck to doe ratios, predator removal etc...As I stated in some of these forums its the TYPE, QUALITY and most important BALANCE BETWEEN ELEMENTS AND VITAMINS THAT CAN MAKE A DIFFERENCE There is a big difference between most all of the mineral products sold over the counter are sold as attractants and very few that are directed towards health and nutrition.Attractants offer high profit returns and are relativly cheap to make.A species specific total health and nutrient mix takes alot more and does not offer as high a profit return but it offers the end user what he is looking for in both health and nutrition and attraction. You sound open to reason and suggestion and I enjoy reading some of your post on here each week and have seen posted info from sometimes QDM guys on their findings related to minerals and their take on them.How many of them understand cervid digestive phyisology or think outside the box?? Next time I am in your area doing a health and nutrition semminar, hunters night out or speaking at a show I will personally invite you to sit down with me and will be happy to show you what works and whats hype! I will probably be at the GON show later this year and would love to sit down over a cold glass of sweet tea and spend some time with you. Bhearn the invite includes you also if your willing to learn, I am happy to help out and hope we can all become good friends along the way.



Look forward to it, I'm always interested in learning something new. I just replenished my dical/ trace licks yesterday, getting plenty of use and the Troup county does on our lease still havent dropped fawns but look like they could any day now.


----------



## wildlifepro (May 29, 2011)

*RE getting together sometime.*



Killdee said:


> Look forward to it, I'm always interested in learning something new. I just replenished my dical/ trace licks yesterday, getting plenty of use and the Troup county does on our lease still havent dropped fawns but look like they could any day now.



Sounds great KillDee,PM me your email sometime and look forward to getting together. When yo start getting some fawn pics let me know. Thanks and have a great weekend.


----------



## goods in the woods (May 29, 2011)

Big thanks to WLP spent a hour plus on the phone with him yesterday and think I am  a more knowledgable hunter today than I was yesterday. If you can't see the benefit of taking suggestions on how to grow better deer in a free range enviroment, while knocking years off the learning curve, you are probably very wealthy and have allot of spare time on your hands. Thanks WLP.


----------



## joedublin (May 29, 2011)

Can someone/Mar Vo....let me know how to order Lucky Buck....There's no dealer around this part of Florida who sells it as far as I can find out. I'd just like to give it a try this season.


----------



## Forest Grump (May 30, 2011)

Killdee said:


> Sounds like WLP is knowledgeable  re deer and I assume he has some schooling in biology to gain this knowledge. I would be interested in seeing some studies re mineral supplements making any improvements in antler size. I research this every year and always read post after post on other sites like QDMA and others, from biologists and other qualified experts on this subject and from everything I have read on earlier study's, mineral supplements dont do much if anything to grow antlers. If there is new info to actually prove this I would love to see it. Its hard to prove on a deer farm when there's tons of high quality food plots, supplemental feeding and genetics being manipulated by artificial insemination and such stuff. I still find it very hard to believe that a few licks on a property are going to make an improvement in antler growth alone. I do realize that all deer may benefit from a balanced mineral supplement, and that's good, I'm all in favor of improving their overall health. I personally feel that most of the people who think they are getting gains from 1mineral product or another are actually seeing the results of their food plots, habitat improvements and passing up smaller deer rather than a bag of antler magic. Feel free to post or pm any info that will sway my opinion.



It's actually _easier_ to prove on a deer farm/fenced operation, as that is the only way you can control all the variables & see what makes a difference by changing only 1 thing at a time. What you & I deal with, with wild deer populations, is NO control over the variables year to year: we have no way to control rainfall amounts, how much of what the deer eats, whether he's on my place or the neighbors', how digestible the browse is, stress levels, etc... People who put out mineral sites & then say: We have seen an increase of X inches of antler in the past X years, in a wild population, are ignoring all the other things that are also different on their property year to year. 

I'm trying mineral supplements on one of my properties this year, partly because last year I saw too many with broken racks & less size on some than I expected. We also have about 10-12 % of the property in food plots. But this year, we've had about 1/2 inch of rain in the past 6-8 weeks! My summer food plot program consists of dirt fields! So there is no way I will be able to conclude, this year or the next, if mineral supplements made any difference. But I think it's worth trying, at least for a while.


----------



## wildlifepro (May 30, 2011)

*RE minerals*



Forest Grump said:


> It's actually _easier_ to prove on a deer farm/fenced operation, as that is the only way you can control all the variables & see what makes a difference by changing only 1 thing at a time. What you & I deal with, with wild deer populations, is NO control over the variables year to year: we have no way to control rainfall amounts, how much of what the deer eats, whether he's on my place or the neighbors', how digestible the browse is, stress levels, etc... People who put out mineral sites & then say: We have seen an increase of X inches of antler in the past X years, in a wild population, are ignoring all the other things that are also different on their property year to year.
> 
> I'm trying mineral supplements on one of my properties this year, partly because last year I saw too many with broken racks & less size on some than I expected. We also have about 10-12 % of the property in food plots. But this year, we've had about 1/2 inch of rain in the past 6-8 weeks! My summer food plot program consists of dirt fields! So there is no way I will be able to conclude, this year or the next, if mineral supplements made any difference. But I think it's worth trying, at least for a while.


Hey Gump Got a call from a club member with you last night AWBowhunter ,and really enjoyed chating with him and hearing about your hunting property.Do look forward to meeting you guys sometime in the near future.If Im at the GON show I will send you my booth # and would love for you guys to stop by and pull up a chair.I told AW I would let him know.Thanks and have a great rest of the holiday weekend.


----------



## riskyb (May 30, 2011)

i have been using apple valley high protein feed/corn mix a couple nice foodplots with beans/turnips and would like to add a couple good mineral sites any suggestions wildlifepro


----------



## Killdee (May 30, 2011)

Forest Grump said:


> It's actually _easier_ to prove on a deer farm/fenced operation, as that is the only way you can control all the variables & see what makes a difference by changing only 1 thing at a time. What you & I deal with, with wild deer populations, is NO control over the variables year to year: we have no way to control rainfall amounts, how much of what the deer eats, whether he's on my place or the neighbors', how digestible the browse is, stress levels, etc... People who put out mineral sites & then say: We have seen an increase of X inches of antler in the past X years, in a wild population, are ignoring all the other things that are also different on their property year to year.
> 
> I'm trying mineral supplements on one of my properties this year, partly because last year I saw too many with broken racks & less size on some than I expected. We also have about 10-12 % of the property in food plots. But this year, we've had about 1/2 inch of rain in the past 6-8 weeks! My summer food plot program consists of dirt fields! So there is no way I will be able to conclude, this year or the next, if mineral supplements made any difference. But I think it's worth trying, at least for a while.



The problem in proving antler growth as I see it is on a deer farm they are just going to feed as much as possible and not look at just the mineral end of it. There have been 2 or 3 university study's I know of in the past that fed 1 group feed with minerals and the other just feed and concluded no noticeable difference in antler growth between the 2 groups. I think 1 study noted some minor increase in the youngest age group of bucks, 1.5-2.5. I would like to know if there are any more recent study's that prove otherwise, until then I will remain a skeptic of any claims of antler increase from minerals only, especially from people selling this stuff, no offense WLP, intended mainly at the outlandish claims by some of the suppliers.


----------



## wildlifepro (May 30, 2011)

riskyb said:


> i have been using apple valley high protein feed/corn mix a couple nice foodplots with beans/turnips and would like to add a couple good mineral sites any suggestions wildlifepro



Thanks for saying hello, I can help you out with a better feed than your using, and you will not have to mix corn with it and save you some money.If you have some good spring summer plots going with good tonnage to feed everyone thats good to hear. PM me and let me know a little more about your property( it it in the middle of a pine forest, hardwoods, a mix. cutovers, bedding areas etc..) and what your goals are and can see if we can help you out .Thanks for saying hello and look forward to chating with you


----------



## wildlifepro (May 30, 2011)

*RE note here from KillDee*



Killdee said:


> The problem in proving antler growth as I see it is on a deer farm they are just going to feed as much as possible and not look at just the mineral end of it. There have been 2 or 3 university study's I know of in the past that fed 1 group feed with minerals and the other just feed and concluded no noticeable difference in antler growth between the 2 groups. I think 1 study noted some minor increase in the youngest age group of bucks, 1.5-2.5. I would like to know if there are any more recent study's that prove otherwise, until then I will remain a skeptic of any claims of antler increase from minerals only, especially from people selling this stuff, no offense WLP, intended mainly at the outlandish claims by some of the suppliers.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> No offense taken KillDee, I know the difference!!Trust me I know and hear it all the time and you have all these sales reps telling people so much nonsense and unrealistic claims about what they are selling.They are just trying to make a living selling a product that they can make a fast trn around on.I had a guy a few years ago up north telling people that his deer mineral he was selling increased deer herd genetics and could not believe what I just heard and stuck around to hear him say it again!! There are alot of people out there pushing ATTRACTANTS and claiming they make monster bucks.An attractant is what it is, an attractant!! There is a big difference from an attractant than a complete formulation thats species specific for deer that does work.The average guy does not understand this.They just need to do their home work. They look at media personalities talking about products they are getting paid to talk about.Not from a knowledge of the product but because there is a paycheck at the end of the infomercial for them.I have done enough outdoor shows and filming and see this first hand.A blond chick in tight shirt a push up bra does it every time.LOL..Its a joke at some of the stuff thats out there people are pushing to get guys to by it with no health or nutrition experience.Its really sad when you see good people buying junk and and led buy slick marketing its greatest thing since sliced cheese.But the avreage guy is just wanting to see deer and get a shot a one. If the attractant is bringing in deer to the salt lick then they assume it is a great deer mineral and its growing big deer. I mentioned eariler in another section that some other wildlife consultants and biologist from QDMA have made statements of their own saying that there is no evdence that minerals help with deer nutrition or antler growth.Here is a question if this is true why do the sell trophy rock (an attractant) at their QDMA convention or other shows and have their logo on the plastic wrapper if minerals do not work for deer? I would like an answer for that one!! Minerals do work and like I said they have to be in a correct amount and balance to each other that the key!! and adding a complete chelated mineral pack to boot.It time to wake people up to the real world of whats right and wrong. Attractants are like I said, Just that attractants. Very cheap to make and manufacture, make a good profit margin and seller makes a good return. I will let you know later this week if my schedule will allow me to be at the GON show and have a booth there and as stated want you to stop by and will be glad to share data with you and do a quick antler science clinic with you. Hopefully it will change your outlook. I would not be doing what I do, if I did not know what I was doing!! That made sense didnt it LOL... Hey PM me your email and I will send you some digestive physilogy and a chart showing how proteins and nutrients are metabolised in a deers system to start out with.Thanks bud and look forward to hearing from you.Have a great evening.


----------



## wildlifepro (May 30, 2011)

goods in the woods said:


> Big thanks to WLP spent a hour plus on the phone with him yesterday and think I am  a more knowledgable hunter today than I was yesterday. If you can't see the benefit of taking suggestions on how to grow better deer in a free range enviroment, while knocking years off the learning curve, you are probably very wealthy and have allot of spare time on your hands. Thanks WLP.



Hey I enjoyed talking with you also.Nice meeting good folks and spending quality time and making a new friend in the process. Call anytime brother.


----------



## Killdee (May 30, 2011)

wildlifepro said:


> Killdee said:
> 
> 
> > The problem in proving antler growth as I see it is on a deer farm they are just going to feed as much as possible and not look at just the mineral end of it. There have been 2 or 3 university study's I know of in the past that fed 1 group feed with minerals and the other just feed and concluded no noticeable difference in antler growth between the 2 groups. I think 1 study noted some minor increase in the youngest age group of bucks, 1.5-2.5. I would like to know if there are any more recent study's that prove otherwise, until then I will remain a skeptic of any claims of antler increase from minerals only, especially from people selling this stuff, no offense WLP, intended mainly at the outlandish claims by some of the suppliers.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## wildlifepro (May 30, 2011)

Killdee said:


> wildlifepro said:
> 
> 
> > Email sent via pm WLP. Oh I thought you were a blond chick with a push up bra or I wouldnt be wasting my time with you....
> ...


----------



## BowanaLee (May 31, 2011)

I mostly been using my salt lick as a way to get pics of the bucks using the property. I'll probably never put these yard deer on a feeding program. 
My old salt licks been there for years. It's had reg salt, mineral blocks, deer cocaine and a few others in it over the years. Not very beneficial but got plenty of pics. 
This year I'm adding a little extra for em. Don't know how beneficial it'll be for em but its gotta be better than reg salt ? Its cheap and I can still get my pics.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (May 31, 2011)

bowanna said:


> I mostly been using my salt lick as a way to get pics of the bucks using the property. I'll probably never put these yard deer on a feeding program.
> My old salt licks been there for years. It's had reg salt, mineral blocks, deer cocaine and a few others in it over the years. Not very beneficial but got plenty of pics.
> This year I'm adding a little extra for em. Don't know how beneficial it'll be for em but its gotta be better than reg salt ? Its cheap and I can still get my pics.



What's the price?


----------



## BowanaLee (May 31, 2011)

I think it was right at 10 or 12.00 for a 25 lb bag, or there abouts ?
Got it at Animal House near McDonough Ga.


----------



## Jethro Bodine (Jul 29, 2011)

Are you guys eating them antlers or what?  I guess I'm missing something since I've been just eating the meaty part of the deer.  LOL.  

a $5 50-lb mineral block from the feed store works fine for me.


----------



## nickel back (Aug 1, 2011)

Jethro Bodine said:


> Are you guys eating them antlers or what?  I guess I'm missing something since I've been just eating the meaty part of the deer.  LOL.
> 
> a $5 50-lb mineral block from the feed store works fine for me.



to some folks its more than just the meat.....


----------



## jignwalleye (Mar 22, 2012)

so wildlife pro what is the best mineral product?  u are very knowledgeable but for someone who knows it all u are sitting with very small bucks in ur icon pic    im from ohio and i use whitetail institute 30-06 and i have a half dozen bucks on the wall double the size of yours and i catch them at the sites every summer on cam


----------



## jignwalleye (Mar 22, 2012)

ive seen u on alot of mineral site forums and just want to know what u think is the best product on the market not a bunch of analysis or a full report what is your answer


----------



## nickel back (Mar 23, 2012)

jignwalleye said:


> so wildlife pro what is the best mineral product?  u are very knowledgeable but for someone who knows it all u are sitting with very small bucks in ur icon pic    im from ohio and i use whitetail institute 30-06 and i have a half dozen bucks on the wall double the size of yours and i catch them at the sites every summer on cam





jignwalleye said:


> ive seen u on alot of mineral site forums and just want to know what u think is the best product on the market not a bunch of analysis or a full report what is your answer



these are your only two post and you are calling someone out.......


----------



## wildlifepro (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re your mineral question*



jignwalleye said:


> ive seen u on alot of mineral site forums and just want to know what u think is the best product on the market not a bunch of analysis or a full report what is your answer



Before I answer this, You being brand new here to the forum are not going to make many friends with that type of attitude.And a first post?? As for my icon, 140s bucks are respectable in any sportsmans wall anywhere.But since you want to start off trying to come hard on here I can do that to. I have posted pics of some of my 170 + bucks for folks in the past. So newbie lets see your twice the size bucks you say you have with you in the pics!! or your avatar!!  Now to answer your question Mass Nutrition products is the most complete and total mineral thats species specific and designed for a deer digestive physilogy and nutrient intake needs.And have lab test data from midwest labritories in Nebraska to back it up.There is your answer.I also a have a complete spread sheet with product analysis of most of the over the over the counter products available and shows whats really in what you purchase. I hope this answers your question.


----------



## wildlifepro (Mar 23, 2012)

nickel back said:


> these are your only two post and you are calling someone out.......



Hey Nickle,Sounds like he will learn the hard way.


----------



## Killdee (Mar 23, 2012)

jignwalleye said:


> so wildlife pro what is the best mineral product?  u are very knowledgeable but for someone who knows it all u are sitting with very small bucks in ur icon pic    im from ohio and i use whitetail institute 30-06 and i have a half dozen bucks on the wall double the size of yours and i catch them at the sites every summer on cam



So you pour 20#s of 30-06 on the ground and think thats what grows big Ohio bucks? That real knowledgeable......


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 23, 2012)

Killdee said:


> So you pour 20#s of 30-06 on the ground and think thats what grows big Ohio bucks? That real knowledgeable......


I see you quoted him, but I can't find where he said that.


<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px inset; BORDER-LEFT: 1px inset; BORDER-TOP: 1px inset; BORDER-RIGHT: 1px inset" class=alt2>Originally Posted by *jignwalleye* 

 
_so wildlife pro what is the best mineral product? u are very knowledgeable but for someone who knows it all u are sitting with very small bucks in ur icon pic im from ohio and i use whitetail institute 30-06 and i have a half dozen bucks on the wall double the size of yours and i catch them at the sites every summer on cam_

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


> Originally Posted by *jignwalleye*
> 
> 
> _so wildlife pro what is the best mineral product? u are very knowledgeable but for someone who knows it all u are sitting with very small bucks in ur icon pic im from ohio and i use whitetail institute 30-06 and i have a half dozen bucks on the wall double the size of yours and i catch them at the sites every summer on cam_


----------



## wildlifepro (Mar 23, 2012)

Killdee said:


> So you pour 20#s of 30-06 on the ground and think thats what grows big Ohio bucks? That real knowledgeable......



Yep 42% salt, calcium carbonate at only 15% and only 24% absorbtion rate and 4% phosphorus ans low remaining levels of elements and out of sinc. Yea he is really doing it.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 23, 2012)

Maybe he is using it for an attractant for naturally large deer. But, that doesn't sell your product for you, does it?


----------



## bandit819 (Mar 23, 2012)

WLF, where near cordele can I get Mass nutrition? How much is it? I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## WELLS8230 (Mar 23, 2012)

wow!


----------



## nickel back (Mar 23, 2012)

wildlifepro said:


> Hey Nickle,Sounds like he will learn the hard way.



yea he has some growing up to do


----------



## bigelow (Mar 23, 2012)

pm me if there is a product that contains the vitamins and minerals you listed


----------



## wildlifepro (Mar 25, 2012)

*re locating product*



bandit819 said:


> WLF, where near cordele can I get Mass nutrition? How much is it? I can't find it anywhere.



Currently the closest place to you will be Wrightsville.Ga woods & waterAnd it retails ror $21.99 per 25 lb bag. There is a place on Pine mountain and also Doublin that should have them shortly.


----------



## Killdee (Mar 26, 2012)

wildlifepro said:


> Currently the closest place to you will be Wrightsville.Ga woods & waterAnd it retails ror $21.99 per 25 lb bag. There is a place on Pine mountain and also Doublin that should have them shortly.



Pine mtn? K brothers?


----------



## WELLS8230 (Mar 26, 2012)

i can't eat horns


----------



## wildlifepro (Mar 26, 2012)

Im pretty sure they have antlers and not horns.Dont know anyone th eats either but the meat is great.!


----------



## nickel back (Mar 26, 2012)

WELLS8230 said:


> i can't eat horns



we are not talking about eating horns,who in the world would try that


----------



## Georgia Gator (Mar 26, 2012)

Great info WLP!!!
Thanks for all you do.


----------



## bone2112 (Mar 26, 2012)

Protein and carbohydrates grow antlers. Oh, and age.


----------



## ruger3006 (Mar 26, 2012)

wildlifepro said:


> Currently the closest place to you will be Wrightsville.Ga woods & waterAnd it retails ror $21.99 per 25 lb bag. There is a place on Pine mountain and also Doublin that should have them shortly.




Dublin?? who will carry the product?

Thanks


----------



## tcdeerhunter (Mar 27, 2012)

I use rack up by evolved harvest.  Dig a 12 inch hole appr. 3' x 3'.  Pour rack up there and top with Red Spot by primos which is only a salt attractant.  In My mind, they go after the red spot with the high salt content and at the same time are eating the better4 minerals.  My deer love it.


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Mar 29, 2012)

I have used minerals and supplemental feeds over the last 10 yrs, and have seen results.  I am interested to see some more info from wildlifpro.


----------



## wildlifepro (Mar 29, 2012)

*re mineral & supplement info*

Look back through some of the post or do a search.I have posted quiet a bit of detailed info on this in the past.Of I can help you out further pm me and will be glad to see if we can answer any questions you have.


----------



## j the g (Mar 29, 2012)

Lots of good reading. Can we talk about corn now?


----------



## pegasuspup (Nov 28, 2013)

*looking for contact info for wildlifepro*

looking for contact info for wildlifepro


----------



## huckhgh (Nov 29, 2013)

Me too...


----------



## Killdee (Nov 29, 2013)

I would try pm'ing some of the guys that contacted JC before he was banned or try this number.1-919-886-7122. I would have tried his mix just because it may be better for a deers overall health,but no distributor in my area and shipping seems expensive. I am still a skeptic as anything like this making any noticeable difference in antlers and will remain that way until I see an unbiased university study, not information from a salesman.


----------



## whchunter (Nov 29, 2013)

*Facebook*

Here's his facebook page. I tried to buy some from him but he never came thru on a place to buy near me. It seems runs his own business and does consulting and developement which leaves little time for building distribution. I will say he is very willing to talk, seems to know his stuff and appears to have great products.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Mass-Nutrition-Deer-Feeds-Minerals/224664850978307


----------



## mikel m14 (Nov 29, 2013)

Killdee said:


> I am still a skeptic as anything like this making any noticeable difference in antlers and will remain that way until I see an unbiased university study, not information from a salesman.



Same here, I have heard about the Penn State & Auburn studies. Auburn study showed no difference between those that got minerals and those that didn't over a four year period. The Penn study showed a difference for the first year but those were fed a nutrient deficient diet and there was no difference the next year. I would imagine that free ranging deer would not intake no where near as much as a pen raised deer. Just my .02
For those interested, the article is at qdma "Minerals for Whitetails".


----------



## kickers (Nov 29, 2013)

This is the mix I have used since 2003 and I really like it.

*100LB Trace Mineral salt Ingredients*

Salt, min95.5 %
Salt, max98.5 %
Iron, min2000 ppm
Zinc, min3500 ppm
Manganese, min1800 ppm
Copper, min280 ppm
Cobalt, min60 ppm
Iodine, min100 ppm

INGREDIENTS
Salt, Zinc Oxide, Ferrous Carbonate, Manganous Oxide, Copper Oxide, Calcium Iodate, Cobalt Carbonate, Mineral Oil, Wax Emulsion, Red Iron Oxide. 
=========================================

50LB. Dicalcium Phosphate 
======================
50LB, Crushed salt
=================
50LB. Dried Molasses
=================
25lb of Diatomaceous Earth 
===================== 
Kills parasites and will make them slick and FAT.....
I also use it in my feed mix.... IT WORKS !!!


----------



## Flash (Nov 29, 2013)

kickers said:


> This is the mix I have used since 2003 and I really like it.
> =================
> 25lb of Diatomaceous Earth
> =====================



 What is this? Haven't heard of it, purpose, cost, buy it from???? Thanks


----------



## kickers (Nov 29, 2013)

Get at any good feed store ad mix it yourself.
 Can get online also. (Diatomaceous Earth)


----------



## kickers (Nov 29, 2013)

I mix it with my horse feed.....

Diatomaceous Earth (D.E.) is made of the fossils of freshwater organisms and crushed to a fine powder, but it's deadly to fleas, ticks, lice and other external pests. D.E. scratches the insect's waxy outer shell, eventually causing death by dehydration. However, it's completely safe for all other animals. Use as a topical dusting for animals or around the kennel and bedding for environmental control. Also can be used as a supplement to improve health and appearance problems associated with internal parasites.

For effective use, the Diatomaceaous Earth must be fed long enough to catch all the newly hatching eggs or cycling through the lungs and back to the stomach. A minimum of 60 days is suggested at 2% of dry weight of the grain ration. It doesn't have to be exact. More will not be harmful, but less may not give you the results expected. 

For large animals, it may also be offered "free choice" as long as dispenser is protected from wind. Use on beddings, rub into fur and mix in with salt and or minerals for livestock

The only cautionary side effect that we have found relating to Food Grade DE has to do with direct inhalation and is essentially the same caution that is advised when handling baby powder. DE is a very fine powder.


CAUTIONS:
•IF you have asthma or some other lung ailment, either wear a mask or be very careful when using food grade diatomaceous earth as it is a fine powder. 
•Because DE is drying, do NOT get it in your eyes. Be sure to apply it on animals or around them to avoid their eyes, too. 
•Do NOT use in carpet. DE can cause vacuum problems. 
•NEVER use pool filter grade or any diatomaceous earth other than those labeled "Food Grade" around animals as it is poisonous.

Do your research on the web......


----------



## Flash (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks Kickers, guess you learn something new every day


----------



## kickers (Nov 29, 2013)

I drink a table spoon full with a glass of water every day............ NOT KIDDING.....
http://www.earthworkshealth.com/human-use.php


----------



## kickers (Nov 29, 2013)

Makes their coat shine.........


----------



## whchunter (Nov 30, 2013)

*short legged*

That's a short legged Piebald. Don't think I've ever seen one like that.


----------



## gsp754 (Nov 30, 2013)

That pie bald looks like a midget, have you seen him while hunting? Cool looking deer!


----------



## Flash (Nov 30, 2013)

kickers said:


> I drink a table spoon full with a glass of water every day............ NOT KIDDING.....
> http://www.earthworkshealth.com/human-use.php



 How long? Have you seen any health benefits? Any taste to it?


----------



## bedge7767 (Nov 30, 2013)

That last deer is huge. Just not much rack.


----------



## REB 73 (Nov 30, 2013)

joedublin said:


> Can someone/Mar Vo....let me know how to order Lucky Buck....There's no dealer around this part of Florida who sells it as far as I can find out. I'd just like to give it a try this season.



Tractor Supply or http://www.cabelas.com/product/Mar-...buck&WTz_l=Header&Ntt=lucky+buck&WTz_l=Header 
http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/lucky-bucktrade;-deer-mineral-supplement-20-lb


good stuff.


----------



## bone2112 (Nov 30, 2013)

Deer have grown antlers long before we cramed this crap down their throats. Just sayin. In fact, as with humans, the wrong mixtures can actually harm the deer. Protein and carbohydrates grow antlers. The minerals required are already in their natural diet.


----------



## kickers (Nov 30, 2013)

gsp754 said:


> That pie bald looks like a midget, have you seen him while hunting? Cool looking deer!


 
Saw him a couple times but never saw him after that season.
I was hoping he would make it a few years.


----------



## kickers (Nov 30, 2013)

Flash said:


> How long? Have you seen any health benefits? Any taste to it?


 
Been taking it about 3yrs. most every day.
My cholesterol has come down but I'm on meds. also so don't really know if its helping.
My acid reflux seems better and I definitely am regular... :")
I think its about like shark cartilage only cheaper and I think its better.


----------



## kickers (Nov 30, 2013)

bone2112 said:


> Deer have grown antlers long before we cramed this crap down their throats. Just sayin. In fact, as with humans, the wrong mixtures can actually harm the deer. Protein and carbohydrates grow antlers. The minerals required are already in their natural diet.


 
So you think all areas have good dirt?? I don't think so. Some areas actually have very poor minerals in the ground which means what grows there is also poor in minerals...
And who's cramming it down their throats. The eat it because they like it and they know they need the minerals. Animals will naturally eat things that are good for them unlike humans who cram crap down their throats that they don't need !!!


----------

